# Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Januar 2015)

*Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet eines von zwei Lüfter-Sets oder einen von zwei CPU-Kühlern nach Wahl!

*2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets bestehend aus drei 120-mm-Ventilatoren aus den Serien BOL.Quiet PWM (Blau oder Rot), BOL.Quiet Tri-Speed und Chopper (Blau oder Rot):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 x Lepa LV12 in Schwarz:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 x Lepa LV12 in Weiß:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Lüfter-Sets umfassen drei Lepa-Ventilatoren im 120-mm-Format aus unterschiedlichen Serien. Die dank vier LEDs rot oder blau leuchtenden Lüfter der Serie BOL.Quiet PWM sind für 600 bis 1.600 U/min spezifiziert und verfügen über Lüfterblätter, welche sich zur Reinigung abnehmen lassen. Gummi-Entkoppler ermöglichen eine Montage mit vibrationsdämpfender Wirkung. Die Propeller sind mit einem 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss ausgestattet, allerdings liegt auch ein Molex-Adapter bei. Der BOL.Quiet Tri-Speed wird mit einem 3-Pin-Anschluss und zwei Adaptern (7 und 5 Volt) ausgeliefert. Diese reduzieren die Maximaldrehzahl wahlweise von 1.600 U/min auf 1.100 oder 800 U/min. Wie beim Modell BOL.Quiet PWM kommt die Lagertechnologie Barometric Oilless (BOL) zum Einsatz, die Lüfterblätter sind abnehmbar und Gummi-Entkoppler gehören zum Lieferumfang. Die Chopper-Ventilatoren sind mit roten oder blauen LEDs bestückt und stellen wechselnde Lichtmuster wie ein Kaleidoskop dar. Sie sind für 900 U/min spezifiziert und kommen mit einem 3-Pin-Anschluss daher. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich ein 3-zu-4-Pin-Adapter und Gummi-Entkoppler zur Montage. Mehr Informationen über die unterschiedlichen Lüfter gibt es bei Lepa:
- Lepa BOL.Quiet PWM
- Lepa BOL.Quiet Tri-Speed
- Lepa Chopper

Der Lepa LV12 ist ein CPU-Kühler in Turmbauweise, der sowohl in Schwarz als auch in limitierte Auflage in Weiß erhältlich ist. Die vier 6-mm-Heatpipes liegen direkt auf dem Prozessordeckel auf und leiten die Wärme an den Kühlblock weiter, vor dem ein 120-mm-Ventilator montiert ist. Die Maximaldrehzahl des Lüfters kann via Schalter auf 2.200, 1.800 oder 1,.500 U/min limitiert werden, die Untergrenze beträgt 800 U/min. Die Regelung des 4-Pin-Ventilators erfolgt mittels Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM). Der Lepa LV12 ist mit den AMD-Sockeln AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+) sowie den Intel-Sockeln 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011(-v3) kompatibel. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Lepa.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Lepa die  Chance  dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit ein Lüfter-Set von Lepa zu testen. Zwei weitere PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen CPU-Kühler von Lepa zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Luftkühlung aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines Lüfter-Sets oder Prozessorkühlers von Lepa verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach,  was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung  an, ob ihr das Lüfter-Set oder einen CPU-Kühler testen möchtet und welche Hardware ihr dafür einsetzt. Gebt bitte außerdem an, ob ihr die rote oder blaue Variante der Lepa-Lüfter BOL.Quiet PWM und Chopper sowie die schwarze oder weiße Version des Lepa LV12 bevorzugt. Erfahrungen mit Lüftern, CPU-Kühlern  und  vorhandene    Vergleichsprodukte  sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr  eine Kamera  bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können.  Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder gibt es in  der Ankündigungs-News.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Lüftern und CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 15.03.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung  mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 5.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht  von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 09.02.2015, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## limon1232011 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal und ich kann meinen Einstand als Lesertester bei euch im Forum geben. Ich würde gerne einen der CPU Kühler oder die Lüfter mit den blauen LED´s auf Herz und Nieren testen. Mein Testsystem besteht aus einem Bitfenix Neos Tower in blau-schwarz, von daher die Lüfter mit blauen Led´s, einem Gigabyte H97 HD3 Mainboard, Intel Xeon E3 1231V3, 8GB Ram, GTX 970 von Gainward, HDD´s und nem Laufwerk. Der CPU Kühler würde zunächst auf Lieferumfang, Verpackung und Bedienungsanleitung, Einbau auf verschiedenen CPU Sockeln, Lautstärke und natürlich auch auf CPU-Temperaturen in verschiedenen Lastbereichen getestet. Weiterhin würde auch der objektive und mein "subjektiver" Gesamteindruck mit in den Test einfließen. Die Lüfter würde ich außerdem noch auf Ihre Ansteuerung hin untersuchen. So das wäre es zunächst  mit meiner Kurzbewerbung, würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören. lg Ralf


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo

ich würde mich sehr gerne für den Test bewerben für das Lepa Lüfter-Sets bestehend aus drei 120-mm-Ventilatoren ( Bevorzugt in rot--- passt besser ins system)

Kurz zu mir .... Bin IT techniker --- HARD - Softwarebereich wie auch netzwerktechnik 
Coumputer baue ich schon seit meinen 12 Lebensjahr zusammen (BIn jetzt 24)

Kurz zum test: 
Da ich jetzt einen 360er Radiator bekommen habe ... würden sich die lüfter super eignen
werde sie auch als Gehäusebelüftung nutzen also beides testen 
Habe selbst 2 testsysteme zu hause 

Getestet wird: 
Lautstärke --- vergleich zu 3 anderen lüftern 
Lieferumfang
das lager des Lüfters ... ob rattert bzw Qualität 
einbaumöglichkeiten . da sie rund sind und speziell in kleineren cases vl platz finden 

vergleichen werde ich sie mit AKASA VIPER (performancelüfter) und mit meinen Enermax TP silence und gegenfalls beim radiator noch mit Phobya e loop 

Für Fotos habe ich eine hochauflösende DIGITALKAMERA für Fotos machen ... wie auch einen sehr grossen arbeitsplatz 

Das schreiben für technische details wären kein Thema, da ich beruflich auch sehr viele Berichte schreibe bezgl server Hardware usw 

Hier ein Link von meinen Modding PC  im Bilderthread :  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/780778d1414222912-wakue-bilderthread-dsc_0110.jpg

Ich würde mich über diesen test sehr freuen da es genau passen würde und ich das auch sehr gerne mache und genau.


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

da würde ich mich gern für den Text der Lüfter bewerben, bevorzugt der blauen Version.
Meinen Computer habe ich erst im November zusammengebaut, und auf absolute Stille getrimmt. Passiver CPU Kühler, SSDs, abschaltende HDD, passiv kühlende Asus Strix Grafikkarte, vier BeQuiet Lüfter gedrosselt auf 250RPM.

An den Lepa Chppern interessiert mich ganz besonders der Kaleidoskop-Effekt, und wie sich dieser bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen darstellt bzw auswirkt. Außerdem betrachte ich die Geräuschentwicklung und deren Eignung für den Silence Betrieb sowie die Kühlleistung im gedrosselten Zustand bei 5V und 7V.  Auch Hinweise zur Montage kommen nicht zu kurz.
Für die Fotos verwende ich meine 14 Megapixel Spiegelreflex, deren Fotos ich aus RAW entwickle.

Auf dem Testplan stehen sowohl der 2D Desktop Betrieb mit abolutem Fokus auf der Geräuschentwicklung, ein Spieleparcours mit GRID Autosport, Race Injection und Minecraft mit Shader, sowie dem Videorendering mit Magix Video. Hierbei müssen sie sich dem Vergleich mit den BeQuiet SilentWings2 120mm stellen.

Mein System besteht aus einem Intel Core i5 2320 mit 3,0GHz, der mit einem Zalman FX-100 Cube passiv gekühlt wird, einer Asus Radeon R9 280 Strix OC 3GB, 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, Fractal Design Ark Midi R2.
Der BOL.Quiet PWM wird für den Test als Gehäuselüfter oberhalb des passiven CPU-Kühlers verbaut und an "CPU-Fan" angeschlossen. BOL.Quiet Tri-Speed und Chopper sollen als unterstützende Gehäuselüfter verbaut und an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses angeschlossen werden.

Den Link zur meinem Profil findet ihr hier oder in der Signatur. Allerdings sind die Fotos nicht mehr ganz aktuell aktuell, da ich nochmal umgebaut und auch die Kabel nochmal etwas ordentlicher verlegt habe.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für die Lepa Chopper Lüfter vorzugsweise in blau.

Mit meinem neuen Gehäuse, dem Anidees AI7B habe ich nun ein Gehäuse welches über zahlreiche Lüfter verfügt.
Insbesondere sind hier die vier verbauten Lüfter in der Front zu erwähnen.

Im oberen Bereich betreibe ich derzeit einen 120mm Radiator, welcher derzeit von einem BeQuiet! Pure Wings 2 belüftet wird.
Denkbar wäre der Test am Radiator, sowie als Ersatz für die Serien Front Lüfter, die derzeit lautstark ihren Dienst verrichten.
(Und das trotzdem, dass diese auf nur 7v laufen.)

Zum Vergleich habe ich hier die Anidees Lüfter, Fractal Lüfter, BeQuiet! Pure Wings 2 und noch zwei NoName LED Lüfter.
Dabei sind das alles 120mm Lüfter. Zur Montage dieser Lüfter habe ich drei Möglichkeiten:
Verschrauben
Verschrauben mit Gummipuffer 
Befestigung über Antivibrationsgummis

Für Fotos stehen Finepix S1600 nebst Handycam im Samsung Note 3 zur Verfügung.
Die ordentliche Schreibe versteht sich von selbst.

Als Referenz gebe ich hier noch den Link zu meiner letzten Review:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...idees-ai7b-cube-paradies-fuer-wakue-fans.html

Viele Grüße aus dem gerade sehr grauen Essen
DaBlackSheep - Sebastian


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest eines der Lepa LV12 bewerben. (Nach Möglichkeit der Schwarze, da der optisch besser zu meinem System passt.) 

Mein PC ist momentan im Silent-Umbau, die Grafikkarte und der CPU-Kühler stellen dabei die größten Baustellen dar.
Das System ist wie folgt aufgebaut:
Intel Core i5-3470
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Asus P8Z77-V LX2
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 mit BIOS Flash zur 6970 gemacht.
16 GB Corsair DDR3-1333 RAM
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P10 550W

das ganze verpackt in einem
Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition
mit 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM-Gehäuselüftern

zu meiner Person:
Ich bin ein mittlerweile 25Jähriger Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung, was wohl schon seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr vorbestimmt war, als ich bei meinem Vater auf dem Schoß saß und ihm zusah wie er an unserem 386er arbeitete. Den ersten Rechner selbst zusammengebaut habe ich mit 14. Seitdem richte ich die Rechner zuhause und in der Firma meines Vaters ein. Daher liegt auch recht viel Hardware bei mir daheim rum...leider hab ich aber nur den Arctic Freezer als CPU-Vergleichskühler.
In meiner Freizeit fotografiere ich ganz gerne, vor allem Gegenstände und Gebäude, eine Eigenschaft die ich wohl ebenfalls vereerbt bekommen habe. Zur Verfügung stehen mir diverse D-SLRs, vermutlich nutzen werde ich wohl entweder eine Nikon D40X oder eine Nikon D300, bzw. eine Sony RX100 für die Nähe.

Als Testkriterien stell ich mir zunächst Verpackung/Lieferumfang vor; sprich: Was ist wirklich drin in der Schachtel, wie gestaltet sich die Montageanleitung, ist der Kühler gut gepolstert?
Anschließend würde ich auf die Montage eingehen.  (Hierbei könnte ich theoretisch zusätzlich noch etwas über die Montage auf einem 775er Board schreiben, falls dies gewünscht ist, wobei wahrscheinlich die Montage auf einem AMD-Sockel, welchen ich leider nicht bieten kann, interessanter wäre)
Als dritten Schritt wären Laufruhe im Idle, sowie unter CPU-Vollast (Prime95) zu testen; Ebenso das eine oder andere Game. Vor allem in diesem Punkt bietet sich natürlich ein Vergleich mit dem Arctic Freezer an.
Dabei würde ich gleichzeitig auch noch die Temperaturen bei ansonsten gleichbleibenden Bedingungen prüfen um so die beiden Lüfter optimal vergleichen zu können.
Als letzten Schritt bliebe es ein Fazit zu formulieren bei dem ich auch auf das P/L-Verhältniss eingehen möchte.

Wärmeleitpasten habe ich verschiedene zur Hand, wobei ich mich vermutlich neben der laut LEPA-Website  mitgelieferten Dow Corning TC-5121 wieder auf meine Noctua NT-H1 verlassen würde, da mir diese bisher immer treue Dienste erwiesen hat.

Als Messmethoden würde ich das bereits erwähnte Prime95 heranziehen und mich dann an einer Auswahl von Spielen versuchen, wobei ich dabei eine Mischung aus modernen Spielen wie GRID Autosport und bei einer breiten Masse beliebten Klassikern wie CSGO, CIV 5 oder Borderlands 2 wählen möchte.

Was mich besonders am LEPA LV12 reizt, ist das APS, welches ich gerne mal einem Test auf Herz und Nieren unterziehen würde. Ebenso ist das BOL interessant, allerdings werde ich es in 4 Wochen nciht auf 160.000 Stunden MTBF schaffen..^^

Für Diagramme/Zeichnungen bietet sich MS Visio an, dass ich gut beherrsche.

Kenntnisse im Bereich Luftkühlung habe ich wie erwähnt seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr; eben dem Jahr seit dem ich selbst PCs zusammenbaue. Nachdem ich mit ca. 16 eine extreme Modding-Phase hatte in der mein PC nicht übertaktet, gekühlt und beleuchtet genug sein konnte, bin ich nun 9 Jahre später das genaue Gegenteil und wünsche mir vor allem einen leisen, effizienten PC. Aus diesem Grund durchforste ich schon seit Monaten die Foren von PCGH und Computerbase um mir einen PC mit optimalem Verhältnis aus Lautstärke/Leistung zusammenzustellen. Den Beginn hierzu haben meine Gehäuselüfter und mein Gehäuse gemacht. Der nächste Schritt wäre nun der CPU-Kühler.
Eine kleiner Vorteil den ich noch mitbringe, ist der, dass ich in Fürth wohne und man sich somit die Versandkosten sparen kann 

Über Ihre Zusage zum Lesertest würde Ich mich sehr freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sebastian aka ICE_BREAKER


----------



## xuma202 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich gerne für den Test eines der Lepa Lüfter-Set bewerben. Vorzugsweise mit den blaen LEDs
Mein Name ist Christian und ich bin 18 Jahre alt und noch Schüler. Bereits seit vielen Jahren baue ich an PCs herum.

Getestet würden die Lüfter bei mir auf
- Verpackungsinhalt
- Montage
- Optik besonders im Bezug auf die LEDs
- Steuerung
- Lautstärke (Lager, Vibration)
- Verarbeitung
- Reinigung

Für den Test könnte ich hochauflösende Fotos mit einer DSLR anfertigen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die Lüfter für PCGH testen dürfte

Liebe Grüße aus Bonn
Christian


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team,

ich habe aktuell einen Thermalright Macho 02 verbaut und würde gerne den weißen LEPA testen.

Gerade weil dessen Kühlkörper ja doch ein wenig kleiner als der vom Macho ist, fände ich den Vergleich bzgl. der Temperaturen bis max. bei Drehzahl  von ? rpm interessant.

Gekühlt werden müsste hier ein betagter Phenom II X4  955BE mit  "bescheidenen" 125 Watt TDP, so dass der LEPA also in der Tat zeigen könnte was er kann.

Sollte er der Auslastung der CPU , in BF4 online etwa, bei angenehmer Drehzahl und Lautstärke gewachsen sein,  wäre das bei stylischerem Design gekoppelt mit moderaterem Platzverbrauch für die kurz recherchierten 32.- Euro Kaufpreis in etwa ein Top Kandidat für jeden Gaming Rechner. Stabilität und dauerhafte Laufruhe des Lüfters vorausgesetzt natürlich.

Desweiteren natürlich ein Mix Betrieb Desktop/Browsen/Textverarbeitung, eventuell Spotify/Youtube, für ein Szenario fernab der Vollast, um zu sehen inwieweit störende Geräusche oder eben die generelle Lautstärke des Lüfters für einen nicht Gamer ohne Headset im normalen Betrieb zum Tragen kämen.

DB Messgerät habe ich leider keines, es käme also das subjektive Empfinden im Abstand von etwa 50-60cm zum Gehäuse zum Tragen. Das aber dank 200mm Öffnung für einen Lüfter im Deckel, ungenutzt, durchaus sehr gut, da quasi ein freier Zugang für den Schall vorhanden ist.

Festgehalten würden die Daten durch eine Kombination aus HWInfo und CoreTemp zur Gegenprobe der Temperaturen.

Laut Daten sollen sich ja die Lüfterblätter des dem CPU Kühler beiliegenden Lüfters ebenso wie die der Gehäuselüfter abnehmen und reinigen lassen. Dieser Zustand würde natürlich -inklusive Fotos- dokumentiert und getestet inwieweit der Lüfter nach erneuter Montage der Propeller ebenso rund und leise wie hoffentlich vorher seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Da der Phenom zunächst den boxed Kühler, am selben Tag 2011 noch einen Zalman Kühler, Anfang 2012 dann einen Scythe Mugen 3 und Ende 2012 besagten Thermalright Macho 02 verpasst bekam, kann man davon ausgehen, dass eine gewisse Motorik für die Montage und Test des LEPA vorhanden ist. 

Montieren würde ich den Kühler zunächst nur mit der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste, so dass der Nutzer auch das Szenario von Preis und Content out of the box hat.

Solltet Ihr Euch also dazu entschließen, mich den LEPA auf im Haushalt vorhandenem Hitzkopf testen zu lassen...einfach mal kurz im Postfach vorbeigeschaut.

Danke


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Danke für die chance ... werde sie nützen .... sobald die lüfter da sind, kommt so schnell wie nur möglich der Bericht


----------



## DaBlackSheep (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Oh, diesmal keine öffentliche Bekanntgabe der Tester?


----------



## Straycatsfan (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Naja, es haben sich ja nur so viele Leute wie vorhandene Hardware an der Zahl beworben.

Aber ich oute mich trotzdem gerne, hab auch einen Zuschlag. .)

Zur Signatur...wenn die Leute Katzen oder Kaninchen in der Mikrowelle trocknen, warum heißt es dann crispy chicken?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Na, es haben sich mehrere auf die Lüfter beworben.
Da ich keine Mail bekommen hab, werd ich wohl nicht dabei sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*

Ich warte üblicherweise mit der Bekanntgabe, bis ich Zusagen von allen angeschriebenen Bewerbern habe. 

Bei den Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- Stefan_CASEMODDING (Lüfter-Set in Rot)
- gorgeous188 (Lüfter-Set in Blau)
- ICE_BREAKER (LV12 in Schwarz)
- Straycatsfan (LV12 in Weiß).


----------



## Straycatsfan (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Sorry, 2 Lüfter Sets  a 3 Lüfter auf 5 Bewerber, hab mich da ein bischen vertan beim Überschlagen der einzelnen Lüfter. Das Wort Set hat eben doch seine Daseinsberechtigung, @DaBlackSheep. .)


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich warte üblicherweise mit der Bekanntgabe, bis ich Zusagen von allen angeschriebenen Bewerbern habe.



Alles klar, danke für die Auskunft


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Freu mich schon auf die Lüfter ...vorallem der vergleich mit AKASA VIPER(performance-Lüfter) , Enermax T.B silence (Allrounder) und Phobya NB-eloop (sehr leises model)


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Paket heute gekommen ...... test folgt in der nächsten woche 

danke nochmal


----------



## Straycatsfan (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hallo zusammen, wie weit seid Ihr denn so?

Hat schon jemand ein Bild für die Vorbereitung hochgeladen und das selbe Problem wie ich?

Ich kann ein Bild nur als Miniaturansicht hinzufügen, weder nach dem Hochladen im Hauptfenster des Uploads, noch im Fenster unten, wo dann der Zähler "an Curserposition hinzufügen" ansteigt, kann ich es durch das in der Anleitung beschriebene Highlighten mit dem Mauszeiger zu einem Bleistift Symbol bewegen um auf "Einfügen in Originalgröße" zu switchen.

Da ich dieses Uploadfenster habe und hier erst seit 2013 Mitglied bin, gehe ich doch arg davon aus, dass mir die neue Version des Forums gilt, bei der das gehen sollte.

Bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hmmm, habe gerade alles hochgeladen, und einfach nur als Miniaturansicht eingefügt. Finde ich auch meistens besser, selbst auf 2MP brauchen die Bilder schon recht viel Platz.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> gorgeous188 (Lüfter-Set in Blau)


Auch wenn es dem Test an sich keinen Abbruch tut: ich habe den BOL Quiet PWM in rot bekommen. Der Chopper ist wie erwartet in blau. Macht jetzt nichts aus, wollte es nur erwähnen, falls sich jemand bei den Fotos wundert


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (1. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hallo

hab daweil noch alles lokal am rechner, muss nur noch einiges ausführlicher auschreiben dan sollte es passen .
wird bis bis Freitag auf alle fälle Fertig sein 8warscheinlich schon früher, da ich diese woche noch urlaub habe) 

lg


----------



## Straycatsfan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Also ich wäre dann mal soweit.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rtest-lepa-lv12-cpu-kuehler-towerkuehler.html


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (5. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei mir dauerts noch ein paar Tage. Bin dank Umzug bisher zu nicht allzu viel gekommen... hab gestern grad mal den ersten Benchmark laufen lassen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (6. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

bin bis Dienstag fix soweit ... musste meinen neuen Radi installieren damit das testsystem funktiniert


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ready:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rtest-lepa-120mm-luefter-bol-und-chopper.html


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (10. März 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Lepa Lüfter-Sets und 2 x Lepa LV12 nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hatte dank Kabel Deutschland zwei Wochen bis heute kein Internet...grrrr.
Bin aber jetzt dran das ganze was ich gearbeitet hab ins Forum zu hacken. Ich denk ich bin morgen Abend mit dem Ding fertig.


----------

